# Furry Feet Preference



## PawFeather (May 12, 2009)

Just curious what type of feet you enjoy most on a furry character. More human like (5 toed), paw like, etc.


----------



## Gavrill (May 12, 2009)

I like four-toed paws. Big, goofy paws are cute. :3


----------



## pheonix (May 12, 2009)

I guess paw like, I'm not a big foot/paw person.


----------



## Scarred Eyes (May 12, 2009)

pawlike. Definently.


----------



## Wolfsmate (May 12, 2009)

I would have to agree, Paws !


----------



## Scarred Eyes (May 12, 2009)

Looks like paws are the consensus so far.


----------



## PawFeather (May 12, 2009)

Scarred Eyes said:


> Looks like paws are the consensus so far.


Yup yup. :-D


----------



## Scarred Eyes (May 12, 2009)

PawFeather said:


> Yup yup. :-D


 Is your character supposed to look like she is from dr suess?


----------



## krisCrash (May 12, 2009)

Split hoofs :B


----------



## Marie (May 12, 2009)

I hate human feet, but when it comes to furries for some reason I like the more humanoid five-toed feet. Which is very odd.


----------



## PidgeyPower (May 12, 2009)

paws


----------



## Jashwa (May 12, 2009)

Paws for sure.  Human feet are weird looking.


----------



## X (May 12, 2009)

paws, but large paws.

i hate digigrade legs and human feet :angryface:


----------



## PawFeather (May 12, 2009)

Scarred Eyes said:


> Is your character supposed to look like she is from dr suess?



Not intentionally. I've heard the Dr. Suess thing before though.


----------



## Gavrill (May 12, 2009)

If your art had more paws then I'd totally watch you :V


----------



## PawFeather (May 12, 2009)

No worries.


----------



## PawFeather (May 12, 2009)

krisCrash said:


> Split hoofs :B


I rarely see those, but I do find them cool looking.


----------



## Russ (May 12, 2009)

Paws or paw-like/clawed/furred feet. Paws are good but on anthro characters, I sometimes find paw-like feet to look more proportional. I'm not too fond of just human feet appearance though.


----------



## Shino (May 12, 2009)

Definitely paws, but I still haven't figured out the shoe thing. I guess if we were real furries, we wouldn't wear footwear? I can't think of a design that would actually work.


----------



## LizardKing (May 12, 2009)

Raptor feet


----------



## Takun (May 12, 2009)

Cartoony paw/feet things.


----------



## Liam (May 12, 2009)

Well drawn feet.


----------



## Kittiara (May 12, 2009)

Depends on what the character is.  I typically like a realistic look, whether it's a realistic human-like foot or a realistic animal foot.


----------



## Seas (May 12, 2009)

4 toed digitigrade is my preference, mostly large ones , but that is because the nature of some of my custom species.


----------



## iamflak (May 12, 2009)

NO FEET! Engines all the way!


----------



## Arcadium (May 12, 2009)

Paws. There very fun to look at


----------



## PawFeather (May 12, 2009)

Shino said:


> Definitely paws, but I still haven't figured out the shoe thing. I guess if we were real furries, we wouldn't wear footwear? I can't think of a design that would actually work.



Agreed. Would more then likely be barefoot...or barepaw I suppose. 



XxNUCLEARxX said:


> NO FEET! Engines all the way!




LOL! Good answer.


----------



## Shadow (May 12, 2009)

4-toed, plantigrade human-animal cross paw type.


----------



## Lowblock (May 13, 2009)

This thread creeps me the fuck out...


----------



## Telnac (May 13, 2009)

Four toes in the fore, one (prehensile) in the rear.  But otherwise, human traits (an arch, for instance, which is relatively uncommon in non-primate feet.)  Oh, and claws, non-retractable.  And scales, of course.  Gotta have scales.


----------



## Leostale (May 13, 2009)

Webbed Feet whipee


----------



## FurForCameron (May 13, 2009)

Large 4 toed or 3 toed paws, or hooves.


----------



## paxil rose (May 13, 2009)

If I'm not mistaken this is in regards to some kind of wank material you plan on creating, no?


----------



## Erewolf (May 13, 2009)

Shadow said:


> 4-toed, plantigrade human-animal cross paw type.




This.
Simply because I like drawing shoes D: And drawing paws looks weird if the furry in question is wearing like jeans 9___9


----------



## Skree (May 13, 2009)

Claws.


----------



## KitXune (May 13, 2009)

With digitigrade legs, I like paws.  With plantigrade legs, I like feet.


----------



## Slade (May 13, 2009)

Marie said:


> I hate human feet, but when it comes to furries for some reason I like the more humanoid five-toed feet. Which is very odd.


Same here.


----------



## PawFeather (May 13, 2009)

Thanks for all the great input everyone. Just trying to get a sense of what some future projects will comprise.


----------



## Norspe (May 14, 2009)

I like realistically drawn paws, but human feet are just disgusting.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 14, 2009)

Leostale said:


> Webbed Feet whipee


 
lol its that pheonix guy but I can't remember his name :\
Shenlong pwns all though :3


----------



## Carenath (May 14, 2009)

Dragon-Paws w/Talons... a-la: me
That's 4-claws on the forelimbs, three claws + dew-claw on the hind-limbs.


----------



## PawFeather (May 14, 2009)

Carenath said:


> Dragon-Paws w/Talons... a-la: me
> That's 4-claws on the forelimbs, three claws + dew-claw on the hind-limbs.



I've definitely gotta draw more claws.


----------



## Lobo Roo (May 14, 2009)

I like goofy and paw-like. I don't have a sexual attraction to paws, but I think they're so freaking adorable. I'm found playing with my kitten's paws a good bit, they're so adorable. The claws, however...


----------



## Wreth (May 14, 2009)

Lobo Roo said:


> I like goofy and paw-like. I don't have a sexual attraction to paws, but I think they're so freaking adorable. I'm found playing with my kitten's paws a good bit, they're so adorable. The claws, however...



Sounds very much much like me except my dog's paws (i don't have a cat), which fortunately have less sharp claws,


----------



## slydude851 (May 14, 2009)

i really like paws... just like almost everyone else, yay for being ununique


----------



## SPICE (May 14, 2009)

Paws please.
Or a hybrid.


----------



## ilobmirt (May 15, 2009)

4 toed digitigrade paws.

I have seen (and even designed within Secondlife) footwear for the digitigrade foot.


----------



## PawFeather (May 15, 2009)

ilobmirt said:


> 4 toed digitigrade paws.
> 
> I have seen (and even designed within Secondlife) footwear for the digitigrade foot.



I've seen 2nd life, but never played. How difficult was designing that footwear?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 15, 2009)

Paws for me.


----------



## Telnac (May 16, 2009)

Why doesn't someone like playing with their cats' claws???  I play with my cats' claws all the time.  It really makes them want to tear apart my hands, arms and anything else they can get their claws into.  Isn't that the whole point of having cats?  Without gratuitous blood and pain, how is life worth living???


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 16, 2009)

Paws! <3


----------



## ShadowWhiteWolf (May 16, 2009)

Paw-like, though sometimes furries can look good with human feet or paws.


----------



## Jack (May 16, 2009)

I like semi digitigrade.
View attachment 8081
like this, short foot & pawlike.


----------



## Ikrit (May 16, 2009)

Shadow said:


> 4-toed, plantigrade human-animal cross paw type.


thus


----------



## Fathergia (May 16, 2009)

realistic paws


----------



## PawFeather (May 16, 2009)

Jack said:


> I like semi digitigrade.
> View attachment 8081
> like this, short foot & pawlike.


I'm diggn those.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 16, 2009)

I don't like anything too realistic, cause i feel like i am looking at an animal and not a furry. I prefer cartoony, non realistic paws.


----------



## Kao (May 16, 2009)

4 toed paws are the way forward however..



krisCrash said:


> Split hoofs :B



I have to agree with this too, I love the tauren hooves but they only suit certain animals ofc... can't really imagine a dragon or wolf with hooves :/


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 16, 2009)

Paws are adorable. My Newfoundland puppies have massive black paw pads, they look like they belong to a cartoon character.

Does anyone else think human feet look... wrong? As though they aren't the right design for us?
...


----------



## Kao (May 16, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Does anyone else think human feet look... wrong? As though they aren't the right design for us?
> ...


Yup totally, I mean they are thin so not really stable when gripping things like rocks or such and just the fact that we have evolved to depend on shoes on any surface other than short grass shows that its a weak design...


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 16, 2009)

Either or. Just whatever would work better. I like flat archless feet for webbypaws and digitigrade for stuff like cheetahs or felines.


----------



## Rifter (May 16, 2009)

I like both types equally, though my own character sports more humanlike paws.


----------



## paxil rose (May 17, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Does anyone else think human feet look... wrong? As though they aren't the right design for us?



What do you think they should look like?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 17, 2009)

Rifter said:


> I like both types equally, though my own character sports more humanlike paws.



I think they are fine for us, although i don't like looking at them myself.


----------



## Kao (May 17, 2009)

I have no quims about my feet on my person but for my fursona I think that a type of foot which is more practical and gives more advantages is more for him.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 17, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> What do you think they should look like?


 
Not entirely sure, but for a start I'd say they would be bigger. I mean, you lean forward while standing upright and your balance goes pretty quickly.
And maybe the toes would be one individual mass that still bends as toes do? (I do remember reading that the little toe is useless and will eventually vanish (?))

What I'm picturing sounds quite gross, actually...


----------



## paxil rose (May 17, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Not entirely sure, but for a start I'd say they would be bigger. I mean, you lean forward while standing upright and your balance goes pretty quickly.
> And maybe the toes would be one individual mass that still bends as toes do? (I do remember reading that the little toe is useless and will eventually vanish (?))
> 
> What I'm picturing sounds quite gross, actually...



Draw it. MS paint. I'm curious as to what you're thinking of now.


----------



## FiliaFlammae (May 18, 2009)

I'm fine with anything as long as it's drawn well. Personal preference: 4-toed digitigrade, somewhat toony.


----------



## Kanic (May 20, 2009)

Canine paws :3


----------



## Nystre (May 20, 2009)

4 toed paws yeeeah :V

3 toes are kinda cute too but I only ever see that on like.. chibi stuff.


----------



## ilobmirt (May 21, 2009)

PawFeather said:


> I've seen 2nd life, but never played. How difficult was designing that footwear?



It takes a few hours from thought to final product. You really would have more of a challenge selling them than making them. But I believe that if you have a large enough collection, they will come. :3

If you want to know more about how to get a shoe biz in 2nd life, I have created a pdf [here]
Perhaps before getting a business started up there, you should get a hang of the application and metaverse.


----------



## Nikolai (May 21, 2009)

Very paw-like. The best I've seen is http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1603620/ This image, Breeze's (The Squirrel) paws about epitomize the ideal for me.


----------



## PawFeather (May 22, 2009)

ilobmirt said:


> It takes a few hours from thought to final product. You really would have more of a challenge selling them than making them. But I believe that if you have a large enough collection, they will come. :3
> 
> If you want to know more about how to get a shoe biz in 2nd life, I have created a pdf [here]
> Perhaps before getting a business started up there, you should get a hang of the application and metaverse.



Well I'm not starting a business there. Was just curious how difficult it was for you.


----------



## Bonzzai (May 22, 2009)

I think I like paws more than human-looking feet. I haven't really thought of it before. :3


----------



## Omians (May 24, 2009)

Paws hehe


----------



## Drooby (May 24, 2009)

paws for me :3


----------



## Doran Eirok (Jun 24, 2009)

My preference is for digitigrade paws with four toes plus a dewclaw. Dewclaws need more love!

Also having the same number of overall digits on the hands and feet (or forepaws and hindpaws) speaks of evolutionary consistency to me, while having five fingers and only three toes just makes me wonder where the vestigial digits are hiding and why they went away.


----------



## Kanic (Jun 24, 2009)

Digitigrade paws!


----------



## Beta Link (Jun 24, 2009)

Just gonna throw in my vote for digitigrade, here...


----------



## Tolgron (Jun 24, 2009)

Hooves and paws, definitely, although I don't mind if they're digitgrade or plantigrade. Unless done correctly, human feet on furries just looks weird to me.


----------



## Shadow (Jun 24, 2009)

Doran Eirok said:


> My preference is for digitigrade paws with four toes plus a dewclaw. Dewclaws need more love!
> 
> Also having the same number of overall digits on the hands and feet (or forepaws and hindpaws) speaks of evolutionary consistency to me, while having five fingers and only three toes just makes me wonder where the vestigial digits are hiding and why they went away.



I just go with a 4 toe, plantigrade cross between human and animal. You can see my forum profile for the idea.


----------



## Leeham991dark (Jun 24, 2009)

Umm.... The right feet?
I like dogs with paws, people with feet, ect. I suppose on a furry character it's always best to get a 50/50 hybrid on the feet.


----------



## Linzys (Jun 25, 2009)

Cute pawsies. :3


----------



## Azerane (Jun 25, 2009)

more paw-like or completely paw-like is my preference.


----------



## D Void (Jun 25, 2009)

Paws, but I draw my sketches wearing boots normaly


----------



## ToeClaws (Jun 25, 2009)

Paws - 3 or 4 toed, be them furry, scalie or cetacean, with a nice pad or meat ball to the foot.  I like both plantigrade and digitigrade, though I think I prefer plantigrade.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Jun 25, 2009)

Paws for me as well, and I will admit I love my furry slippers


----------



## PawFeather (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow! Haven't seen this thread in a while.



yiffytimesnews said:


> Paws for me as well, and I will admit I love my furry slippers


Hey there fellow Chicagoan.


----------



## Texywolf (Jun 25, 2009)

I like the cute toony ones, that are all long and cute.


----------



## jcfynx (Jun 25, 2009)

I had an answer but the context of this thread makes me too uncomfortable to publish it ):


----------



## Shadow (Jun 25, 2009)

PawFeather said:


> Wow! Haven't seen this thread in a while.
> 
> 
> Hey there fellow Chicagoan.



AHEM.



<---


----------



## Koray (Jun 25, 2009)

I like paws! If it's in the fandom, it shouldn't be human-like feet


----------



## MaltedMilkBrawls (Jun 25, 2009)

any foot is fine, I suppose. It depends on what you are going for. Depending on the style it is drawn in, it could go either way.


----------



## DerWolf (Jun 25, 2009)

Paws for me.


----------



## Ramea (Jun 26, 2009)

digitigrade paws fer me.


----------



## Penhaligon (Jun 27, 2009)

Feet on my stuff, but I guess it depends on what actually looks right, y'ken?


----------



## Ruko (Jun 28, 2009)

paws most definitely! 

I really don't care for human feet, they are just weird looking. Not to mention our rival school has a foot print as their logo and I can't stand to see it. So dumb.


----------



## Cronus616 (Jun 28, 2009)

paws with lovely pads :3


----------



## Penhaligon (Jun 28, 2009)

Well, it looks like I'm in the minority here... *blush*


----------

